# SPL-1200R. HELP!!! How do replace a safety fuse?



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm SPL-1200R owner.
Today I have found that a front blue LED doesn't shine.
I have checked the power cord by a pocket avometer and it seems like rupture of input power circuit. In other words it seems that there is necessary to replace safety fuse...
Anybody could council me something ?
Anybody have SPL-1200R service manual?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Nowhereman and welcome to the Shack! Disconnect the power cord from the SPL-1200R and remove the amplifier. Check the fuse to see if it is blown.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Mike, many thanks for your kind answering! 
I have removed the amplifier and I have found that the fuse isn't whole - there are just fuse's two metal fragments have remained in the mounting, the glass has scattered into pieces...
It's impressing and indicates that there could be serious problem - it doesn't seem like a simple fusion of the fuse...
However I find no indications of fire, no smoke smell, no soot at printed circuit card - 
no traces of any serious crash of power supply unit or amplifier...
My avometer shows that impedance of AC main power input is about 800 Ohms,
it isn't short circuit, it's something another...
I'm just disconcerted ...what should I do then...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If there is no sign of damage I would replace the fuse and try the amplifier. A power surge could have possibly caused the fuse to blow, a defective fuse would also rupture. Make sure you remove all the glass pieces of the bad fuse. If the replacement fuse also blows, then the amp will have to be serviced.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you, Mike. 
It's sorrowful story - the replaced fuse died again, I see the sub needs a pro service...
My wife was right really :nono: when she was saying - you don't need subwoofer, it's your usual foolish fantasy to spend money for nothing  
I console oneself - any experience could be useful ...


----------

